# Urine and Sauerkraut



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

What in the world would make ones urine smell exactly like sauerkraut? It sounds funny, I know. DW and I have noticed for about four months that our pee smells like sauerkraut. What the heck is this? Could it be that be recently moved to a new home that is on a well, as opposed to city water?

Seriously, the urine smells just like sauerkraut. Just like it. FTR, our vaginas do not smell like sauerkraut, just the pee.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You haven't been fermenting cabbages in your bladders, have you?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you eat a lot of asparagus or take a B-Complex? I've heard both can produce a strong sour smell in urine.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
Do you eat a lot of asparagus or take a B-Complex? I've heard both can produce a strong sour smell in urine.

I would not say we eat a lot of asparagus....about twice per month.

I am serious. It smells EXACTLY like sauerkraut.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm, just from googling I'm not finding anything that specifically states a sauerkraut smell but am finding that high blood pressure and bacteria can cause a strong sour smell to urine.


----------

